# They're Back!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Beavers are back! They're buidling a dam at the culverts under the road and the water's getting backed up and deep. Sounds like Niagara Falls down there.

Called the local DNR biologist and he's issuing me a nuisance permit which will only be good for a week and a half. After that, the beaver trapping season starts here.

Not sure if the fur has value this time of year, but under the permit, it cannot be kept anyway.

Starting from the bottom, the first pic shows trees cut down on my place as of yesterday am. Second pic shows some have been dragged off. Third pic is the travel/slide route.

Pokeyjeeper may try to help by trapping but he's not gone after beaver before and has no proper traps for the job.

I'm going to call another friend, who trapped quite a few nearby in the river to see if he's interested.

As for the dam under construction, I don't know...What a mess!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Go get em Glen !

it has always fascinated me how big of trees they can fall and drag though.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got the permit already but it states trapping only - no shooting, dang it.

They can take down some big trees for sure, but these shown are only about 6" diameter.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

glen I got the traps and info I need to get the dam builders


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's good news, Pokey! Water's rising!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

well glen and I put out two sets we will see if mr. beaver comes back if he dose he won't like the out come


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pokey worked his tail off setting those traps. Took quite a while in the muck. Then he went to the plugged culverts and pulled out some beaver building material and whoosh...he almost went down stream in the rush of water. Within minutes the water level dropped some 4 inches and the traps had to be reset, because they were exposed already. One is a big #3 pan trap; the other a 330 conibear.

I'll be checking at sunup.

Thanks so much, Pokey.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Checked the traps at dawn. Nothing. Water level continued to drop overnight and the conibear trap should be lowered, but I ain't touching that thing without the safety.

The pan trap is still under water, so I'll just keep monitoring for now.

Didn't get any photos overnight. Forgot to turn the camera on.

Doesn't look like any further damage since yesterday.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hmmm...it's true, beavers do eat wood.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

well maybe we scared him away that 330 won't bite you too bad glen but you may get wet with your hip boots on that muck and grass is deep


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

When I had the beavers dam up the N property line ditch they would gnaw part way through some of the 30" plus aspens then wait for mother nature to blow them over, once down they come into the pasture and start trimming the branches off. The last one that did that didn't fair so well as my 330 dry land set anchored him pretty well.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That would be illegal here. Gotta be in the water.

Heading out to check on things in a bit.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our friend was back to gnaw on a log that was pinched and stuck. Funny thing is that the water level has dropped somewhat and I don't believe anyone removed debris at the dam under the road, although the county workers are supposed to do so shortly. Maybe something broke loose on its own.

I can now see one trap's pan that is barely protruding above water and it's right in the beaver's path, so I'm leaving it as is.

Looks like it works at night, which is normal.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

man looks like he is a big boy too how did he get by that set :frown2:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

He's a nice little porker but he needs a few more years on him before he gets a belly.

I'd think, if ya take a little stick, and put a little beaver lure on it by your water set--- that will keep him screw'in around by your trap long enough for him to put a foot in your steel bracelet, instead of him head'in for the cambium in the downed trees.

Hopefully, you'll catch him on the trail tonight. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The county made an effort with a backhoe and did a good job on one of two culverts. However, the operator couldn't get the bucket far enough into the second one and will have to return with a different approach. He even tried clearing the opposite side of the culverts in hopes of creating some better flow to wash stuff away, but to no avail. But, he sure wasn't going to get his feet wet like Pokey did the other day. (And, I don't blame him for not wanting to get washed downstream.) But, he gave it the old college try in any event.

You can see the left-side culvert is clear - for now.

Checking the traps, I found the pan trap had been tripped, but empty - and, this one was right in the path to the logging site. Dang.

Everything will have to be reset now, because the water level is down after dam removal.

Stinky stuff on a stick, huh?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen check with your DNR. You can't shoot beavers and muskrats normally during trapping season only.

However nuisance animals usually can be shot. As you know best time is around midnight and with a light. When swimming those eyes glow yellow. Note: Normally for nuisance control you cannot consume or use the animal. Also you'll have some documentation to mail back.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The permit has a box for shooting but it is not checked, and therefore, no shooting.

In 8 days trapping season begins, so if we are lucky enough to snag that sucker, we can keep it then.

Can't keep any of it under the permit, and yes, I must file a report.

No pics last night and no further damage. Water is way down now. Hopefully, the chiseler moves on down the line.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I hate rodents no matter how much they way or live. Id ship up Sir Harry Winston but I can't wake him up! Halloween was tough on him!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

man if that county worker would have just got in the water both tubes would be clear lol we will reset with a caster mound set (stinky stuff on a stick) that should get him I got it all planed out in my head


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yesterday, the county sent a pickup truck with 2 men and shovels and cleared the culverts completely.

The water's really high now from recent rains and I'll be checking the site in a couple of hours.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a shame we live in the world we do. Dynamite works great for blasting stumps and getting rid of vermin. Just can't buy it anylonger without congressional input!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There are good dynamite substitutes readily available but I wouldn't want to be responsible for blowing up the road.

Water's really high but no signs of beaver building. However, this morning's photo seems to indicate the beaver forgot to take off his Halloween costume.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

lol glen

I can set for him too you would look good in a raccoon skin cap


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No need, Pokey. My neighbor takes 'em out by the dozen hunting nude at night. He'll get 'em eventually. Guaranteed.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like the beavers moved north of the road and culvert. Water's really high now and not that much rain so I figure they've relocated downstream. This guy's been busy again at my place after having not shown for a day or so.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

looks to me like we need to reset and get rid of mr. dam builder


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd say so, Pokey. Looks like one of the culverts is plugged again. My bridge is floating and will probably be under water when I check things at dawn.

In 3 more days, we could keep anything caught. And, because of all the trouble caused, I have a long-standing policy in effect to really teach such menaces a lesson: I eat 'em! And, you can keep the hide.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's what you do and I saw it in a Tarzan show. You dig a hole a about 4 feet wide and 4 feet deep. You put pointed stakes facing upward in the bottom. On top you put some light grass.

I just know this will work as it almost caught and stabbed Johnny Weissmuller. If it wasn't for Cheetah spying on the builder it would of. And everyone knows Beavers don't like monkeys as it's well documented in Encyclopedia Britannica. So no need to worry as you won't be monkeying around with this one.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

sounds good glen


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

well water trapping season opens tomarrow so i will be setting for mr. flat tail i'm pulling out all the tricks i know get the frying pan hot glen


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Here's what you do and I saw it in a Tarzan show. You dig a hole a about 4 feet wide and 4 feet deep. You put pointed stakes facing upward in the bottom. On top you put some light grass.
> 
> I just know this will work as it almost caught and stabbed Johnny Weissmuller. If it wasn't for Cheetah spying on the builder it would of. And everyone knows Beavers don't like monkeys as it's well documented in Encyclopedia Britannica. So no need to worry as you won't be monkeying around with this one.


Punji pit...the Viet Nam guys may have experience with them. I doubt that your beaver was in Nam though.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

well the sets are redone i put out two 330's this time as i did not feel the water was deep enough for a foot hold on a drowning wire set one is a caster mound set and the other is a bait pile set with some poplar sticks and some muskrat food lure called bread and butter it has poplar oil and mint oil in it so we shall see


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pokey sure came prepared with lots of gear and even more determination. The beaver traps set a week ago had been inexplicably sprung, so he went through the trouble of repositioning and resetting them. I had pulled my game camera after the last beaver photo on November 5th, and have not seen any further damage. So, I'll keep checking the new sets daily. At least if one is caught now, we'll be able to keep it, because the nuisance permit has expired and trapping season has begun.

That's Pokey in the photos. The lower photo shows him crossing my "bridge" with the poplar trees (food source) in the background on the opposite side. Also visible is the underwater set at the beaver slide to the far left.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I cant say enough, be careful with those 330's. They don't discriminate between arms and beavers.

OK OK enough lecture lets have some fun as no doubt Pokey will get them.

BUTTTTTTTT WHAT SIZE WILL THE FIRST ON BE?

----Ill start....first one will be a youngster and weigh in 17.5 pounds.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't tell me that bridge is a ladder and a plank Glenn--- that's sooooo *******.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell. looks like 2 planks, so he did have to figure out the length, lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

]yes dad lol the 330 is a tool you need to respect when i bought them the guy at the trapping shop sold me a duke safety its a great little tool that will clip on all conibear traps


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Good Job "Son" hahahha


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep, Half of a 34-foot extension ladder and planks. Still waiting for the first one to fall in - as long as it ain't me.

Looks like our beaver paid us a visit last night but he gave us the slip. Again!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

oh boy tell me more


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> oh boy tell me more


You asked hahahha (trust me I am having fun with you and not making fun of you"

The story goes like this...."It all started days ago when a middle aged man that had on perfectly good chest waders and a pack basket left the stream and apparently decided to check his balance on a stick held up by an old aluminum ladder"

The moral..."When you cross a bridge, you create possibilities"


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He didn't fall off the ladder. Maybe just his rocker.

Just reminded me of an old photo that I must share.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

New rule: Okay to hijack your own post.

If you liked my "bridge", you'll like these, too.

Top pic is that of my late father crossing a rapid-running stream in the Porcupine Mountains in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Lots of rain made it so you didn't want to fall in - especially with a backpack. Dad went first. Then I followed after strapping a pack on (corner of pic). We made it just fine.

Second pic shows me in another setting in the Upper Peninsula in Iron County (not far from Swampbuck) crossing the Net River. We got to our deer camping spot and it was taken. So, we camped in another spot and had to cross the river to get to our hunting grounds. Worked great. Put us smack dab in the middle of some prime country without having to hike in from miles away. Very cool spot. Oh, yeah, we both shot bucks, too.

Sorry, but I thought I flipped that photo.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe next year Ill have to drive up and meet you and Pokey. Now that I almost have a place to stay that doesn't cost $100.00/night. I would like to hear your stories!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That second picture really looks like a man on a mission.lol.

If were still talk'in about catch'in beavers, (don't do it Don.lol) that ******* bridge ya'all fumble across would make a good set to haul in some fur. Brush in, or seal up one side of the bridge the whole way across, and leave 4 or 5 ten to twelve inch openings across the stream and hang some snares or a connie in the openings. Any critter moving through the water will use the openings and you'll have something to skin.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good pic's glen and I like your bridge it held all 260 lbs of me just fine :smiley-weighlifter:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just havin' a little fun and enjoying all the input.

OK, back to beavers...A couple of years back, when the flat-tailed, water-logged lumber jacks were at it, I got a few pics of them actually walking my bridge. Trouble is, other critters use it, too, and I don't want any incidental catches. Maybe Pokey will rework things but there's only 3 more days 'till deer hunting and then nothing else matters. For a while.

So, Cat, you're talking under water work? Maybe at my neighbor's culvert or at the road, where the water narrows a bit. It would take some doin' but I can see it working.

And, Larry, that trailer would fit right in around here. Looks like my garage.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

it would take a lot of work to set your neighbor's culvert I think that a 6 foot round one if we had a dozen 330's we could do it any one win the lotto


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's 7 feet but he'd never let us plug up the works. No activity yesterday but I'll check in a couple of hours.


----------

